# * is missing a required shared library: libruby24.so.24



## gedge (Sep 20, 2018)

Just updated *ruby24*, and `pkg check --dependencies` complains as above, but that lib is there.

I ran `portmaster vim` (as one of the packages complaining, for example), and now see:

`vim is missing a required shared library: libruby24.so`

which is also there.  Something's up.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 20, 2018)

Do you happen to mix ports with packages?  So: one time you use portmaster and the other you use `# pkg install <stuff>`?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2018)

What's the reason for building from ports in the first place? If you don't change any options and are simply using the default options and settings I would suggest switching everything to pre-build packages.


----------



## gedge (Sep 20, 2018)

SirDice - I run from ports because (a) I'm an old-time user who has always run from ports, and (b) I occasionally have to fix issues, or try code changes, which is probably easier when using all-ports.

ShelLuser - I've never (knowingly!) mixes ports with packages. Not even sure how I'd find out if I had.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2018)

a) I would highly recommend switching to packages. In the old days packages were, ehm, crap. Which was the main reason why everybody built from ports. With the new package manager it has gotten so much better.

b) You might want to try ports-mgmt/synth in that case. That basically gives you the ease of management of packages while retaining the flexibility of ports.


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 20, 2018)

delete lang/ruby24 and reinstall vim. During the build of the vim it will install it again as build dependencie. 
Or you can manualy reinstall /usr/ports/lang/ruby24 again and then to rebuild vim.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 24, 2018)

Same error. Reinstall does not help.
Could it be, it is a false positive?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 24, 2018)

Additional I had the problem with databases/ruby24-bdb and if I turn on option ruby in graphics/graphviz the same. There is something badly weird.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 24, 2018)

Could it be it is this?

```
/usr/ports/lang/ruby24]$ make -V CONFIGURE_ARGS

--with-soname=ruby24
```

`readelf -d /usr/local/lib/libruby24.so|grep SONAME`:
no output


----------



## talsamon (Sep 24, 2018)

Yes, that was it. I reverted the changes in
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/he...nfigure.in?r1=480158&r2=480157&pathrev=480158
and recompiled the effected ports,`pkg check` shows now no output.

now:

```
readelf  -a /usr/local/lib/libruby24.so|grep -i soname
0x000000000000000e (SONAME)             Library soname: [libruby24.so.24]
```


see  PR 231652.

Edit:
Someone answered in the PR and wrote, this is false positiv.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 24, 2018)

There is a new working patch for lang/ruby24 and lang/ruby25 in PR 230238.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 25, 2018)

PR is committed in the meantime and should be fixed.


----------

